# Don't Know what it is....but I got it. New Video 6/10/09



## evattman (Jul 6, 2008)

So, my other boat is on its way to the scrapyard tomorrow. I found this boat on Craigslist for 200 bucks. All I know is that it is MUCH heavier aluminum, over a foot wider, its 14ft, and it does NOT leak!! (also has a few dings)
And I am not painting it yet. I am going to deck it out, give it a new transom, mount the motors and hit the lake before I loose the rest of the summer!!!.
That price was just for the boat, he had a trailer with it but he was selling by itself.......and I didnt need it anyway.

Also, its capacity is 960lbs, and its rated for a 35hp.

Anyone have any idea of the make?


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jul 6, 2008)

cool!!


----------



## seif5034 (Jul 6, 2008)

can't help ya with the ID but that is one nice looking boat. Congrats!!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice boat, and a steal at that price.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool, it don't look skimpy does it 8) 

your tag on the transom-whats it say? could be a clue


----------



## evattman (Jul 6, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Cool, it don't look skimpy does it 8)
> 
> your tag on the transom-whats it say? could be a clue



That tag says........ Capacity 960lbs.......35hp


----------



## Zum (Jul 6, 2008)

Thats gotta be a sturdy boat at 960lbs...great find.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 6, 2008)

It was more than likely made after '72 (capacity plates weren't required until '72, and few companies put them on before hand - does it have an HIN? Those were also required starting in '72)

I like that cast transom gusset. Neat look to it.


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2008)

What a score $200 :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 7, 2008)

That's a heck of a boat! $200.......Excellent! 8)


----------



## evattman (Jul 7, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> It was more than likely made after '72 (capacity plates weren't required until '72, and few companies put them on before hand - does it have an HIN? Those were also required starting in '72)
> 
> I like that cast transom gusset. Neat look to it.



It does not have an HIN. (or not that I have found yet)


----------



## evattman (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok....Got her painted. The outside paint is Interlux Brightside Saphire Blue and the bottom is Dusk Gray. I primed with the Duracolor Self Etching primer(spray can)......I painted the inside with SeaGlass Pro Non skid paint(Gray)......and let me tell you, its non skid.(I hope you can see the grain in the pic) I opted to use marine paint this time around. My last Aluminum boat, I used Extreme weather outdoor enamel made for aluminum siding. It was not bad, but not as tough as I wanted. This marine paint was fairly expensive, but I believe it will be worth it in the long run and it seems very durable. I brushed it all on and as you can see, there is no streaks. This is good paint.
Now its off to Home Depot for some plywood. I still have not decided on the thickness yet.....guess I'll make my mind up when I get there.  

This is the Non skid paint on the inside


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice work on the painting! The blue sides with the gray bottom look great! 8)


----------



## Zum (Jul 13, 2008)

Ya...that looks real nice,good job.


----------



## RStewart (Jul 13, 2008)

nice job. same two tone colors i plan to use. they match my truck. now is this boat considered a semi v or what?


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice paint job man! :beer:


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 13, 2008)

I like that color scheme....

As far as the year goes, it is likely before '72, due to the lack of a HIN. Some companies put capacity plates on before they were required, so it is very likely that it is before '72, and due to the lack of HIN you aren't going to have much luck IDing it, unless you find someone else who has one, and can verify what year and make his is.


----------



## evattman (Jul 13, 2008)

stew6371 said:


> nice job. same two tone colors i plan to use. they match my truck. now is this boat considered a semi v or what?



Thanks everybody for the kind words.!!!!

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe its considered a Semi-V. Even though its fairly deep, the v gradually tapers off about 1/2 way back and the back of the boat bottom is almost perfectly flat. I think a pure v bottom, does not taper.


----------



## evattman (Jul 13, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> I like that color scheme....
> 
> As far as the year goes, it is likely before '72, due to the lack of a HIN. Some companies put capacity plates on before they were required, so it is very likely that it is before '72, and due to the lack of HIN you aren't going to have much luck IDing it, unless you find someone else who has one, and can verify what year and make his is.



Bassboy, Im thinking your right about the pre-'72 hypothesis. Sounds good to me......I called Tennessee Wildlife a few days ago to see what I have to do get it registered. The woman told me if it was older that 1972, all I would have to do is have the bill of sale.
So, its gonna be a Lund........1970 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: (they have been in business that long....right?)
Just ordered these.......


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Correct on being a semi vee. On boats aside from mod vees and jons, it is measured at the transom. Less than 22 degrees of deadrise is a semi vee, more than 22 degrees is a deep vee. Obviously jons don't follow that rule, but you get the picture. 

Yes, Lund was around in the 70s. I believe it was started in the 50s. Can't say that I have seen one older than 1969 though.


----------



## seaarc (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice pait job. Love the color scheme.

Dave


----------



## evattman (Jul 17, 2008)

Yesterday, I got the aluminum bracing done for the deck. Keep in mind that this was all the aluminum angle that I had in the boat with the un-weldable hole. Im glad I was able to make it work ........ It may not look as pretty as it did :mrgreen: 
Also, my "Lund" decals came in. I'm lovin it!


----------



## CTAngler481 (Jul 18, 2008)

That looks awesome! I tell ya, sometimes a decal is all you need to convince people of a make :wink:


----------



## Risen a crappie fisherman (Jul 21, 2008)

It looks a whole lot like my 76 Sea Nymph


----------



## CTAngler481 (Jul 28, 2008)

What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## joho5 (Jul 28, 2008)

it looks like a Lonestar by the bracing and stuff. My dad has a lonestar and the front looks exactly like that and the transom bracing looks exactly like that.


----------



## evattman (Jul 29, 2008)

CTAngler481 said:


> What kind of paint did you use?



Interlux Brightside Marine paint.


----------



## evattman (Aug 4, 2008)

Got a little work done today.....another full day and I think I'll have her finished. Completed the transom, rear seat/carpet, and light installation.
Hopefully I will have a free day this week before the weekend.\



The transom was Thompson water sealed and then painted. I just had some of that marine gray left over and thought..."why not






Cant wait to see how this old 18 Fastwin goes. I had a marine mechanic friend of mine do everything he could do to it......he said it runs great!!






One to fish, one to drive.  






I was really glad the original seat had an overhang. It allowed me to just drill straight through both and throw a stainless nut and bolt with a finishing head. 






The floor and front deck is what I have left. The floor is easy. The deck is going to be somewhat of a challenge. If anyone has an idea how I can join these 2 pieces without a seam, please let me know.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 4, 2008)

great job looks really good :lol:


----------



## phased (Aug 4, 2008)

Great looking boat man.


----------



## FishFry (Aug 5, 2008)

> The floor and front deck is what I have left. The floor is easy. The deck is going to be somewhat of a challenge. If anyone has an idea how I can join these 2 pieces without a seam, please let me know.



Two options come to mind right away. Use a biscuit jointer and put as many large (#20) biscuits in the seam as possible. Or use a router to make your ply into tongue and groove on the seam. Biscuits would be easier and faster. Glue and clamp it flat then drop it in the boat.


----------



## bobessary (Aug 5, 2008)

the front end looks just like mine which is a 1950 lonestar not much information on them outthere but they are tanks hope that helps


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 6, 2008)

You need something under the seam to support it. Same reason framing is done on 16" (or 24") centers, so everything lands on a support. Why not just put some sort of piece of lumber under it? It'll be carpeted over anyway won't it??

ST


----------



## evattman (Aug 6, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> You need something under the seam to support it. Same reason framing is done on 16" (or 24") centers, so everything lands on a support. Why not just put some sort of piece of lumber under it? It'll be carpeted over anyway won't it??
> 
> ST



Cant do that.....theres aluminum angle framing under their.


----------



## evattman (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, I got to take her out for the first time today. Its not really finished, like the front foot trolling motor is not installed, but its completed enough to get out and test it.
We were out their about 4 hours and it did not take on any water at all.. The motor ran good on the top end......it sputterd a bit at lower rpm. (???)
Here are some pics from my first voyage........


----------



## seaarc (Aug 11, 2008)

=D> Now that's a good lookin boat =D> 

Dave


----------



## phased (Aug 12, 2008)

Lookin' Good! You did a great job.


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 12, 2008)

That boat looks really, really good. Good job


----------



## WTL (Aug 12, 2008)

Dad Gum you did a good job. It looks like a bass boat. Streamlined. 

Dont go clutter that beauty up now., Keep her clean.


----------



## Zum (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good...don't go scratching that paint job on that concrete wharf.
So why does your dog have a life jacket and not your wife?


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 12, 2008)

Dang good man =D> 

Awsome finish, ya gotta be happy with that :wink:

Was this your first project?


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 12, 2008)

The boat looks great! 8)


----------



## evattman (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks all for the kind words.  We had the dog in the life vest because that was his first time on a boat and we did not know how he was going to react. (thought he may jump out.....he loves the water)
We took it out ALL day today and had a blast. I had my girlfriend take a short video of the boat coming by so everyone could see the speed of that 1969 Evinrude Fastwin 18hp. My guess is, by myself, it goes somewhere between 15-20mph .Im gonna keep my eye on craigslist for a bigger motor. (25 or 35)
Anyway, check out this 12 second video :shock: 

https://www.youtube.com/v/99z6nXkO-ak


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 12, 2008)

the boat looks great and from video looks to run good to :lol:


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2008)

The boat moves! :beer:

Awesome man! Now for the fish pics!


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 13, 2008)

Cool video! 8)


----------



## phased (Aug 13, 2008)

That boats movin' for an 18. Great video and a good looking boat.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 25, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## evattman (Aug 29, 2008)

ben2go said:


> Any updates?



Not really. I have taken it out a ton (I think Ive ran about 13 gallons through that 18hp Evinrude).....We've just forgotten the camera every time!
I did just buy a new motor though. (new to me) I bought a Johnson 25hp. I will soon get around to putting the foot controlled trolling motor on it.....but every time I have time to do it, I go to the lake!!!lol Guess thats a good problem.......right?


----------



## Zum (Aug 30, 2008)

LOL..lots of people here have the same problem or aleast I do.While the weather is good,I'd rather be on the water.


----------



## evattman (Sep 9, 2008)

Man ......I actually did a little work today. Here are a few things I done............. Mounted a cup holder and stern light holder. Cleaned and vacuumed all carpet. Fixed some problems with the trailer. (bad bearings) Got everything ready to be wired.(problem though...please look at my thread in Electronics..Please!!) And some aluminum molding.
Here are a few pics..........(sorry they were taken at night)


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks good! Saw your electronics post, but unable to do wiring, or I'd gladly give you some assistance 


Almost forgot...how's the band doing? Staying busy?


----------



## minicuda (Sep 9, 2008)

wow man that is the nicest 200.00 boat i have ever seen.


----------



## evattman (Sep 9, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Looks good! Saw your electronics post, but unable to do wiring, or I'd gladly give you some assistance
> 
> 
> Almost forgot...how's the band doing? Staying busy?



Thanks. The band is doing great. We leave in the morning for Tulare, California...Seattle , Washington, and York , PA. (its a 3 show 5 day trip) so not too bad. And Our new song is steadily climbing the charts.  Life is good.


----------



## evattman (Sep 9, 2008)

minicuda said:


> wow man that is the nicest 200.00 boat i have ever seen.



Ha ha!!   Thanks. But its a bit over 200 bucks now.lol!!! I told myself that as long as I stay under 1000 bucks then I would be doing good. Im just barely over 1/2 way their. Thanks for the compliment.....your boat looks awesome!


----------



## snowboardinmn (Sep 30, 2008)

where did you get your lund stickers


----------



## evattman (Oct 2, 2008)

snowboardinmn said:


> where did you get your lund stickers



I ordered them off of Ebay.


----------



## evattman (Oct 2, 2008)

A while back I decided to buy a bimini top for my 14 footer.....until I saw how much they cost. I ordered this "how to build a bimini top" off of ebay and I think it turned out pretty well. I built this more for rain cover than sun......but a few times this past summer, I wish I had a little shade to get under.

Its gray conduit with blue canvas top (thanks mom for sewing it :mrgreen: ) with white bimini hardware from West Marine and BPS. Those straps are handmade by a guy on ebay and cost 1/4 of what they do from Wet Marine.(all stainless hardware) I sill have to waterproof the canvas.
I may even go a little further and make a way to fully enclose it for the winter. If I can find some really heavy gage plastic (like on a golf cart cover) that would be the trick.
I'll take some close up pictures later....if anyone is interested.

This cost me right around 38 bucks......


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2008)

Very cool job so far Evattman! 


Glad the band is doing good! :beer: You guys need to play a show closer to New England!


----------



## ben2go (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice topper.Now you're ready to cruise the Florida Keys. =D>


----------



## Popeye (Oct 4, 2008)

That looks real good. I've been thinking about putting a bimini on my boat but the cost has kept still just thinking about it. Never considered building my own. Wife is a seamstress so that part would be covered. If she can sew a wedding dress, she could probably do a bimini in her sleep.


----------



## evattman (Oct 6, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> That looks real good. I've been thinking about putting a bimini on my boat but the cost has kept still just thinking about it. Never considered building my own. Wife is a seamstress so that part would be covered. If she can sew a wedding dress, she could probably do a bimini in her sleep.



Thanks flounder. Yeah, I bet your wife could easily sew it. If your interested in the plans, let me know and Ill shoot them to you. Its a breeze to do. I more or less just briefly looked at them and adjusted the dimensions to fit my boat.

If anyone is interested, PM me and ill share them.


----------



## evattman (Oct 14, 2008)

My 35 horse was delivered a few days ago and after giving everything a brief look, we took it out and tested. It ran like a top! I could not believe how much quieter this was compared to my 18hp. (guess that what 10 years newer will do) As soon as I got the trailer in the water, I got in the boat and started the motor on the 1st pull, just to make sure she was peeing......and she was. Got out just a little ways and I looked back and saw a little smoke. Uh Oh!! She stopped peeing. I immediately turned it off and trolled around, then back to the ramp.
I figured it was the impeller. Ordered a rebuild kit today, and pulled the bottom end off and sure enough, it was fairly disfigured. I also noticed that some of the waterway was restricted so I blew that out.
Anyway, here is a pic of the new motor on the boat. This was right after I saw the smoke, we pulled onto this island while I hooked up the trolling motor. (I still have not mounted my bow mount) :shock: :shock:

Im not even sure how fast it will go. I got a little over 1/2 throttle and realized I had already surpassed the speed of my 18 at WOT and figured I would wait until I didnt have my girlfriend and dog to see what the top end was. :lol:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 14, 2008)

the boat and the bimini looks good


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 14, 2008)

I missed your earlier post about the bimini; looks great! Hope the new motor runs well on the WOT run! Keep us posted ! 8)


----------



## evattman (Oct 19, 2008)

A couple days ago, I ordered some decals off of ebay. Tomorrow, I mount the foot controlled trolling motor. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Zum (Oct 20, 2008)

Your boat is looking real sharpe.


----------



## CTAngler481 (Oct 20, 2008)

That loooks a lot like my boat, only 7000x better. I used to have the same motor, until a woman rear-ended it and broke the shaft in half. Anyways, I love the look with the decals, did you buy those on an ebay store? I'm pretty interested in something like that!!!


----------



## Pinball (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! What an awesome job! Did you paint your outboard or did it just happen to match your boat?


----------



## evattman (Oct 21, 2008)

CTAngler481 said:


> That loooks a lot like my boat, only 7000x better. I used to have the same motor, until a woman rear-ended it and broke the shaft in half. Anyways, I love the look with the decals, did you buy those on an ebay store? I'm pretty interested in something like that!!!



Thanks CT! Here is the link to the the guys store I bought them from. The're nice decals and he has a TON to choose from! (Their relatively cheap compared to some boat decals) about 20 bucks.

https://stores.ebay.com/Wreckless-D...0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ189552012QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## evattman (Oct 21, 2008)

Pinball said:


> Wow! What an awesome job! Did you paint your outboard or did it just happen to match your boat?



Thanks Pinball! Thats the way the motor came. I believe its the original color scheme. I am going to give it a touch up job though! Theirs a few scratches and nicks but nothing major. I actually ordered the Evinrude paint a few days ago. I'll never stop tinkering!! :mrgreen:


----------



## phased (Oct 21, 2008)

I just went back to your first post to take a fresh look at what your boat looked like before you started. Man I gotta tell you that you did a freakin' awesome job!!! That is one heck of a good lookin' boat now.


----------



## evattman (Oct 24, 2008)

Well.....I didn't get the trolling motor mounted yet, but I did give the motor a new paint job.....
I repainted all of the silver with Evinrude 1979 Paint. I just touched up the hood.
The old paint on the body wasn't too bad, so I just water sanded then primed where it needed , then water sanded again. Gave it 4 good coats.
Turned out really smooth


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 24, 2008)

That looks really great - did you spray it?


----------



## evattman (Oct 24, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> That looks really great - did you spray it?



Yeah. It was a Spray Can.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 24, 2008)

=D> Great work.I'm jealous.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 24, 2008)

great paint job the motor looks good


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 24, 2008)

. Nice job! 8)


----------



## Popeye (Oct 24, 2008)

You can come touch up mine. :lol:


----------



## BassNBob (Oct 25, 2008)

Great paint job and put me in line for a paint job on my 25 Nissan.


----------



## evattman (Oct 28, 2008)

FINALLY got the trolling motor mounted!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
I had to add a little more to the bow platform. I also had to really make that platform sturdy so it can withstand the motor pressure. I added lots of support with aluminum angle with stainless hardware.
I ran into a small problem when my motor mount would not sit flush with the existing platform. I remember seeing on here where someone else ran into the same problem, and cut some type of aluminum tube. I sorta did the same thing but with gray conduit connectors. I filled them with stainless washers.
I also hit all of the gray with another heavier cote and did alot of little things.
This was pretty much an all-day-er. Here are some pics............




































Also....had to build this for the outboards. They were just propped up against the fence. Im getting ready to re-paint the evinrude 18...


----------



## evattman (Oct 28, 2008)

Almost forgot. When I got the boat, it had a pretty major dent on the right side railing. It drove me nuts!
Yesterday, I sanded it and wire wheeled it, then started applying layers of JB Weld Epoxy. It turned out great and its as hard as a rock.
Below is a picture of it before... (its the only one I have) you can see it on the right. Its alot worse than the picture shows.
The 2nd pic is the after














Next..... I gotta paint the UGLIEST trailer in the world......


----------



## Popeye (Oct 28, 2008)

You sure can make a boat look good.


----------



## evattman (Oct 29, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> You sure can make a boat look good.


Thanks flounderhead! Its back to the time of year when I have a good bit of free time.....so I have plenty of time to work
on the boat and fish. I go a little crazy with nothing to do.......and this passes the time well.


----------



## Olhickory (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like a " Blue Fin " made by Spectrum. I own a 1986 Flat bottom Blue Fin 16 footer. the construction looks identical. Check out iboats.com for more info, you have to do a little research . Good Luck. Ken


----------



## evattman (Nov 2, 2008)

Olhickory said:


> Looks like a " Blue Fin " made by Spectrum. I own a 1986 Flat bottom Blue Fin 16 footer. the construction looks identical. Check out iboats.com for more info, you have to do a little research . Good Luck. Ken


Thanks for the info. I cant find any spectrum boats that pre-date the 1980's. Their is no doubt that this boat was pre-1972. Its old.


----------



## evattman (Nov 3, 2008)

I had to break down and get a new trailer.......well.....new to me. A few weeks ago, the boat fell off of the trailer as my girlfriend was pulling it out of the water. I just did not have it centered. (the trailer was a piece!!!) I found a guy who refurbishes them on craigslist. This one was sanded, painted, new wheels/tires, new bearing buddys, new bunks/carpet,new lights, and new winch strap. ($200) Not sure I could have done it for that. This morning I went and bought the stuff to make the guide-ons. Got the idea from on here! :mrgreen:






Thats as close as I could put the guide-ons to the boat.(about 3 inches) My boat is wider in the middle.
Still need to do a little adjusting to the trailer. The length is adjustable. It also tilts!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks good! 8)


----------



## ben2go (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks good,but I have a Q.Your avatar says you're in TN but the palm and quarter moon sign on the transom is from SC.Where are you :?: :-k


----------



## evattman (Nov 3, 2008)

ben2go said:


> Looks good,but I have a Q.Your avatar says you're in TN but the palm and quarter moon sign on the transom is from SC.Where are you :?: :-k


My hometown is Central, SC , (beside Clemson)
I now live in Mount Juliet, TN, (Nashville)

But I still consider Central my home and my entire family is their. I get back their alot. :wink:

I almost did my boat in Clemson orange and white!!!


----------



## ben2go (Nov 4, 2008)

Cool.I am familiar with Clemson but I have been thru Central.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 4, 2008)

> My hometown is Central, SC , (beside Clemson)
> I now live in Mount Juliet, TN, (Nashville)



Heck I wasn't far from your location a couple weekends ago. We had to attend a school competition in Lebanon, TN. We went right through Nashville to get there.


----------



## evattman (Nov 4, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> > My hometown is Central, SC , (beside Clemson)
> > I now live in Mount Juliet, TN, (Nashville)
> 
> 
> ...



Lebanon.....I lived in Lebanon for about a year. Mount Juliet is kinda in between them.


----------



## ben2go (Nov 4, 2008)

Never been to Mount Juliet or Lebanon.Been to TN a lot just not in those areas.


----------



## evattman (Nov 4, 2008)

We went out today for about 4 hours and had a blast. The trolling motor worked great and really makes fishing amazingly easier. The new trailer is so much more stable and loads 1000 times easier.
With all of that said, the fishing was horrible. I missed a big ole bass! (I had a little crappie rod) But the lake was beautiful!
Tomorrow, I go out and try again!
My girlfriend....sunnin' and nappin'


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 5, 2008)

That boat is awesome


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 5, 2008)

Great pics of the boat! Is the lake level up or down?


----------



## evattman (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Ben!

Waterwings.......the lake is about normal. Ive seen it a little higher and it a little lower. It was about a foot lower than a week ago


----------



## Pinball (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice job! Boat looks great. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## evattman (Nov 6, 2008)

My girlfriend shot another little video. This is the Evinrude 35hp. It was choppy, and CRAZY windy. I took along the gps and my top speed in the video was 19.8mph. Honestly, it was so windy that I never gave her all she had. (you know, Im still new to this boating stuff  ) 
Before the wind and chops picked up, I hit 27.3mph and I had some left. (wich was plenty fast in this little boat)
And I ACTUALLY CAUGHT SOME FISH!! We caught about 8 small stripped bass.  It was fun though because we had little micro crappie rods.
Here's the video......not sure what happened at the end......once its black....its done #-o 
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/u_wXOpJasQw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/u_wXOpJasQw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool! Looks like it handles real well! 8)


----------



## fowlmood77 (Nov 6, 2008)

Man you have come a long way. The boat looks GREAT =D> 



evattman said:


> My hometown is Central, SC , (beside Clemson)
> But I still consider Central my home and my entire family is their. I get back their alot. :wink:



Give me a shout when you are back around here. Maybe we could get together and fish that little lake close to Central (if you know where I am talking about). Of course it is closed for the winter now and we would have to wait till March.


----------



## evattman (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok.....I think its safe to say that the boat is completed!! :mrgreen: I finally got the seats that match and are bigger and way more comfortable. (the other ones go to ebay)
This has been about the most gratifying thing that I have ever done....nothing compares to doing all of this, then taking it out and everything works. Again, I am new to boating, so just being on the water in something that I semi-built is thrilling. I don't think I could ever get rid of it no matter how many boats I get in the future.

I hope this doesn't sound like I'm bragging...because I don't mean it that way. I'm sure you guys understand where Im coming from.

Before





After













I sat and calculated every penny I spent and the grand total was $1032.00
I don't think thats to bad.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 7, 2008)

Not bragging? Ummm... Hellooo, you should be bragging. That thing looks awesome. And for a tad over a grand? When you compare the pictures side by side they don't even look like the same boat.


----------



## phased (Nov 7, 2008)

Man I agree with flounderhead, you have plenty to brag about. Beautiful boat done by your own hands all for a thousand. Great job!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 7, 2008)

Outstanding job!



. 8)


----------



## ben2go (Nov 7, 2008)

Job well done. =D>


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Nov 7, 2008)

A job to be very proud of!!


----------



## bcritch (Nov 8, 2008)

That turned out great. Nice looking boat =D>


----------



## Zum (Nov 8, 2008)

Man,having an arguement with the wife,she saying it's not the same boat.
Tried to get her to look at all your posts(progress),all she says "you beleive everything on the internet"....grrr women.
Take it as a complement...Great job.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 8, 2008)

Something I forgot to ask.......................how'd my tackle bag get in the back of your boat!? lol


----------



## evattman (Nov 9, 2008)

fowlmood77 said:


> Man you have come a long way. The boat looks GREAT =D>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoot yeah! We'll do it! They closed Hartwell down? I knew it was way down, but nobody told me it was closed. WOW :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## evattman (Nov 9, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Something I forgot to ask.......................how'd my tackle bag get in the back of your boat!? lol



Dont you remember letting me borrow it? :lol:


----------



## evattman (Nov 9, 2008)

Zum said:


> Man,having an arguement with the wife,she saying it's not the same boat.
> Tried to get her to look at all your posts(progress),all she says "you beleive everything on the internet"....grrr women.
> Take it as a complement...Great job.


Now that is funny! Tell her I appreciate it!!!  


flounderhead59 said:


> Not bragging? Ummm... Hellooo, you should be bragging. That thing looks awesome. And for a tad over a grand? When you compare the pictures side by side they don't even look like the same boat.


Thanks flounder, I appreciate it.  



phased said:


> Man I agree with flounderhead, you have plenty to brag about. Beautiful boat done by your own hands all for a thousand. Great job!!!





Waterwings said:


> Outstanding job!
> 
> 
> 
> . 8)





ben2go said:


> Job well done. =D>





bAcKpAiN said:


> A job to be very proud of!!





bcritch said:


> That turned out great. Nice looking boat =D>


Phased, Waterwings, Ben2go, backpain, Bcritch.....Thanks alot for the comments. :mrgreen:


----------



## ben2go (Nov 9, 2008)

evattman said:


> fowlmood77 said:
> 
> 
> > Man you have come a long way. The boat looks GREAT =D>
> ...



It is sad to see Hartwell drying up.I only seen it at close to full pool and that was 27 years ago when I was 5 years old.Our water district is running new water lines from a river in NC down to us in SC.The problem is the same as Hartwell's.Our water company is just doing something about it before the Lake Bowen gets dangerously low.There has been an explosion of housing developments in the areas which combined uses more water than the rivers and streams can provide the lake with.The lake level drops faster than the rivers can replenish the water that has been used.Our area is running out of water and Spartanburg county has been in drought status almost every year since 1983.So has the counties around Lake Hartwell.I just wish the government would do more to help the situation rather than place tighter restrictions and write new laws.It's not helping the people that use the lakes for water.


----------



## gunner1 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think the really great thing about this post is that it shows that you don't need alot of money to have a great boat. If you're patient and have just a little skill/ability, you can take an old boat, used motor, some paint, carpet, decals and new seats and completely transform an ugly duckling into something ANYONE would be proud to own. Good for you! As a little jab in the arm- if you have a girlfriend that looks like that and "get bored when there's nothing to do", maybe boating isn't the best hobby for you. Trust me, the work NEVER ends and for some reason women can become insanely jealous of inanimate objects!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 9, 2008)

evattman said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Something I forgot to ask.......................how'd my tackle bag get in the back of your boat!? lol
> ...




It's not doing me any good lately, so go ahead and hang onto it for awhile, lol :lol:


----------



## evattman (Nov 9, 2008)

gunner1 said:


> I think the really great thing about this post is that it shows that you don't need alot of money to have a great boat. If you're patient and have just a little skill/ability, you can take an old boat, used motor, some paint, carpet, decals and new seats and completely transform an ugly duckling into something ANYONE would be proud to own. Good for you! As a little jab in the arm- if you have a girlfriend that looks like that and "get bored when there's nothing to do", maybe boating isn't the best hobby for you. Trust me, the work NEVER ends and for some reason women can become insanely jealous of inanimate objects!



HaHa! :mrgreen: Thanks for comments gunner1! I know what your saying. I guess I should have clarified "when" I work on the boat. Occasionally I'll work on it when Meagan is home......but for the most part, I work on it when I'm off of the road and she's at work.....which is a good bit. It also helps that she loves to be on the water too......and loves to fish. I got lucky! lol :mrgreen:

Also, your patience statement is dead on! Several times I had the opportunity to buy trolling motors and outboards that were alot more expensive.....but decided to wait on better deals, and it paid off. Also, taking your time and doing it right was hard for me.(cause I wanted to have the boat right then!) I learned that from the 1st boat I started.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 10, 2008)

> Something I forgot to ask.......................how'd my tackle bag get in the back of your boat!? lol



i hope thats yours and not mine! still havent got to try out my new manns from the oct giveaway


----------



## baptistpreach (Nov 10, 2008)

Can you give me some info on the paint you used? Where'd you get it, how much did it cost? I'm really WOWED by the job you did, I'm working on my boat now, and gotta confess, you have given me a shot in the arm to get it done! Also, I've been wondering about this, how did you connect the floor to the frame or supports you built below it. I know I'm planning on gluing the carpet down, so does that mean once the floor is there, its there and not going anywhere? Thanks for your help, and congrats again!

David


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 10, 2008)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> > Something I forgot to ask.......................how'd my tackle bag get in the back of your boat!? lol
> 
> 
> 
> i hope thats yours and not mine! still havent got to try out my new manns from the oct giveaway




:lol: . That's a popular bag! 8)


----------



## evattman (Nov 10, 2008)

baptistpreach said:


> Can you give me some info on the paint you used? Where'd you get it, how much did it cost? I'm really WOWED by the job you did, I'm working on my boat now, and gotta confess, you have given me a shot in the arm to get it done! Also, I've been wondering about this, how did you connect the floor to the frame or supports you built below it. I know I'm planning on gluing the carpet down, so does that mean once the floor is there, its there and not going anywhere? Thanks for your help, and congrats again!
> 
> David






David....thanks for the compliments! I'll do my best to answer your questions.

The paint is Interlux Brightside Marine paint. It was 39.99 a quart. (bought it at West Marine) Let me also say it goes a really long way and I brushed it on. 1 quart would give you to 3+ coats (outside) I bought a quart of blue and gray. (and I primed with self-etching primer I got at Autozone and Wal-mart.....about 5-6 bucks a can.)

My front deck it bolted on in 3 different places. In the very front, it's bolted all the way through the deck, then through the bench seat.
2nd place is the swivel seat mounting bracket.......all those bolts run through the bracket, then deck, and into the aluminum angle supports. If you look back to that page, you can see the extra support in the center.
The 3rd place is the edge of the middle bench seat. I got lucky and my bench seats had about a 1 1/2 inch overhang which allowed me put a bolt through the deck and all the way through the overhang. (I believe there's a pic of that also) 
All my wood was carpeted before instalation

Hope this helps. :mrgreen:


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great. I hadn't read up on this project since about page 4. One suggestion though. It looks as if you put your tie down strap over the gunwales about midships. It would probably be a little better on the boat if you put it farther aft. 

How stable is that rig? Also, how wide is it? 

Great job.


----------



## evattman (Nov 13, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Looks great. I hadn't read up on this project since about page 4. One suggestion though. It looks as if you put your tie down strap over the gunwales about midships. It would probably be a little better on the boat if you put it farther aft.
> 
> How stable is that rig? Also, how wide is it?
> 
> Great job.


Thanks for the tip! I'll move it! Would you recommend that I have 2 individual ties on the transom instead of the one all the way around the boat? I have 2 hooks on the trailer back their where I could connect to the rear boat handles. 
If I remember correct, its 68in at its widest point.(54 at stern) As far as stable.....I cant believe how stable it is. I can stand on the side edge of the bow and I bet it does not tip more than 3 inches . I have no problem standing and walking.....but also.....Im not a big guy. (155lbs)
I guess the stability comes from all of the added weight of the decking and such.....because I have been in a bare aluminum semi-v that was dang near impossible to stand up in.
I was nervous the 1st time I took it out ...I had my girlfriend and an 80lb dog......I was worried about stability. Not a problem


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 14, 2008)

I think you would be fine with one. I have one 2 inch wide ratchet strap over my transom, and I think my boat is a bit heavier than yours. I am thinking about going to the two strap idea that hooks to the hook, just because it will be easier to hook up, but as far as how well the load is held down, if it goes over the gunwales near the transom, it will hold just the same.


----------



## CBGale2 (Apr 8, 2009)

evattman said:


> Ok.....I think its safe to say that the boat is completed!! :mrgreen: I finally got the seats that match and are bigger and way more comfortable. (the other ones go to ebay)
> This has been about the most gratifying thing that I have ever done....nothing compares to doing all of this, then taking it out and everything works. Again, I am new to boating, so just being on the water in something that I semi-built is thrilling. I don't think I could ever get rid of it no matter how many boats I get in the future.
> 
> I hope this doesn't sound like I'm bragging...because I don't mean it that way. I'm sure you guys understand where Im coming from.
> ...



Ok, I had to join the forum just to post this...... I can not believe that this was the same boat, I went to the end and saw the before and after pictures and I laughed. I thought you had went out and bought a new boat. Awsome job!!! I just picked up a boat that Im going to be redoing, if it looks half this good I will be happy. Fine work! =D>


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 9, 2009)

Absolutely amazing!

Bufford


----------



## evattman (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments!!  
I can't wait to to get on lake again!


----------



## RStewart (Apr 13, 2009)

WOW!!!!! amazing what paint can do. you did an awesome job. i hope mine turns out half that good.


----------



## DewNut (May 5, 2009)

All I can say is... GREAT JOB! That thing looks MINT!


----------



## One Legged Josh (May 19, 2009)

Fantastic work!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 19, 2009)

How do you like those seats? Im getting the same ones in red for my rig (or not if you say theyre crap) lol


----------



## GNaroz (May 19, 2009)

Stunning work as others have said. 

Do you have any more pics of the front deck construction? It looks great!


----------



## evattman (May 20, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> How do you like those seats? Im getting the same ones in red for my rig (or not if you say theyre crap) lol



The seats are pretty good considering the price. They seem to be tough, but I wish the foam was a bit thicker in the bottom cushion. After hours of sitting, it gets fairly flat.


----------



## evattman (May 20, 2009)

GNaroz said:


> Stunning work as others have said.
> 
> Do you have any more pics of the front deck construction? It looks great!




Thank you!! I'll look and see if I have anymore. You mean the whole front deck or the part where the trolling motor is mounted?


----------



## GNaroz (May 20, 2009)

evattman said:


> GNaroz said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning work as others have said.
> ...



Correct. Including the framing and compartment construction

Thanks


----------



## grizzly (May 20, 2009)

that has to be the best 1032 dollars that anyone has spent on anything. absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## evattman (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I've been out about 3-4 times a week for a few weeks now. I figured it was time for a few more modifications. Here is a video I made to show a buddy of mine back home. I put a sound system in, put in lights, and I'm in the process of painting the trailer with the same "non-skid" gray paint as the inside of the boat. The video is a little dark.......it's hard shooting and capturing the boat lighting at night. :mrgreen: 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/wSkqXyyTw24&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/wSkqXyyTw24&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## baptistpreach (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks for the video. I still think you've got one of the all time best mods I've ever seen. Your painting is second to none! How's everything going in life for you?


----------



## fish devil (Jun 15, 2009)

:twisted: Great job man. One of the best mods I seen in a while. Good Luck with her.


----------



## bluegrasser (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Evattman,

I am getting ready to do some boat painting and I am really envious of your mod.

I was planning on using the Interlux Brightside, in a very similar color combination to yours.

One question - how has the paint held up over the last couple of years? From what I can tell, it is more of a topside paint but it looks like that would only matter if you had your boat docked permanently. Mine lives in the garage, other than the occasional outing (wish it was more frequent).

How is that urethane paint doing, especially below the water line?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Gators5220 (May 3, 2012)

Man this is one sharp lookin boat...nice job sir...well done... =D>


----------

